# Chase M1 with 2 SS18.1 Mq600



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Some of you may know I bought some speakers for my brothers new theater(Soon to be completed.) After emailing back and forth to Craig I decided on 5 M1's and 2 SS18.1's along with the Mq600. 

We received the order after around a week and everything was in good condition. 

I set up 3 M1's and the subs in my house to break them in while we are finishing my brothers basement.:applause:

My brother know nothing about speakers or noise in general :coocoo: so he left it all speaker buying and selecting in my hands. 

I had my brother over to listen to music and these do not dissapoint. He normally will not listen to loud music so I was suprised when he didn't complain about the noise level. We rocked out, for around 2 hrs. My music collection includes everything country, rap, christian, rock. I just like music. The speakers sound good. The vocals were clear I can hear all the different instruments being played and we played the entire Zach Brown cd. Just awesome.

The M1's keep up with the SS18.1s just fine in all aspects. That really suprised me. I have Polk r400 towers now and the M1's sounded similiar to the polks IMO. 
I am sensitive to highs and I am happy to report that I didn't have any issues with the M1's as far as fatiguing my poor sensitive ears. 

We watched Jack Reacher a few nights ago and I was just floored at how well the gunshots sounded in the movie. The M1's blended very well with the Polk inwalls that I have. I am not sure if it because the speakers are neutral or if audyssey is that awesome. I may get one more movie in before we have to move them out for an 8 years old birthday party. So I am thinking Star Trek.
The dialog was good. I usually have a hard time understanding some of the words in movies but I had none of those issues with the M1's. 

Overall the M1's are amazing for the price. What can I say about the 18.1's that hasn't been said already. They really thump. I have a pair of MFW15's and the SS's sound SO much cleaner, tight and just better. The SS's remind me of my car audio days and that made me happy happy happy.

I was thinking of building Seos but I am very concerned about the highs hurting my ears but now I may just replace my center channel with an M1 and call it good. 

Craig really put together a great speaker here with the M1 I wouldn't hesitate to have them in my house or to recommend them to a friend or family. 

If there are any questions let me know and I will try to answer.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for the review. Those M1s sounds like a killer speaker deal (bang:buck).

Re. the SS-18.1s: The product page on the ChaseHT website says they're front-firing, but picture shows the down-firing versions (like the ones I have). Could you post a pic or two of the ones you have?

Thanks!


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice review thanks.


----------

